# Sony is Sending Me a KDL-55EX500



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have been using a KDS-55A3000 that I love, but has had 2 Optical Block failures in the past year. I got the last OB replaced 12-30-10. In the time leading up to the replacement, I implored Sony to offer a Replacement to no avail.

A few days ago, I wrote an Email to Sony Cares discussing that while I love my TV, I feel like the Optical Block could go out at any time. Yesterday, I got a phone call from an unavailable number that I almost did not answer and it turned out to be Sony.

Upon looking over my files, they decided to offer me a KDL-55EX500 free of charge. All I had to do was peel off the Serial Number off the back of my A3000 and mail it in. I still get to keep my A3000.

I have used a Panel TV in my HT as I have no interest in Wall Mounting as my Speakers need to be at least 4 feet from the back wall for optimal sound. From what I have read, it seems pretty good. It is a Refurbished unit with only a 90 Day Warranty. I have until 2012 on my Best Buy plan for my A3000.

If anyone has any experience with the EX500 Series, I would greatly appreciate your thoughts. As I also own a Pioneer Kuro, I have no idea what to do with this TV.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I also own a Pioneer Kuro, I have no idea what to do with this TV.
> Cheers.
> JJ


You could give it to me :bigsmile:
Seriously thats pretty decent of Sony:T Im surprised to say the least.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is insane. When the Optical Block failed in December, I called multiple times imploring them to replace it. After one Email, they decide to offer a new TV. What is unfortunate is the call center in India did not tell me I needed to write the Event Number on the Letter containing the Serial Number I needed to mail before they order it. Moreover, I am supposed to send having a Tracking Number and or Signature Required. I hate foreign Call Centers!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have nothing against other nationalities but when companies use foreign call centers and employ people with little to no English skills its virtually impossible to understand them and get the info you need.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the EX700 and I like it a lot. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mechman said:


> I have the EX700 and I like it a lot. :T


Hello,
Very cool the EX700 is a bit nicer than what they are sending me, but I get to keep my A300 which just got a new Optical Block and I replaced the Lamp. I absolutely love my SXRD TV. I just cannot trust it from having another OB failure.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I opted for the same 55" to replace my 46E2000 that had the OB problem. I picked it up on Thursday just in time for our Superbowl party. The pic is a great improvement over the 46". Funny thing is I paid less for this than the 32" Panny I just bought for the bedroom..way to go Sony. I have not watched a movie on the new 55" yet but hope to tonight.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I look forward to reading your findings on the EX500. Enjoy the Super Bowl amigo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> If anyone has any experience with the EX500 Series, I would greatly appreciate your thoughts. As I also own a Pioneer Kuro, I have no idea what to do with this TV.
> Cheers.
> JJ


It's no Kuro, but the EX500 series are pretty good budget TV's.

I have read that there is no "panel lottery" with the 55", those are all supposed to be Sharp panels.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Funny. I read that the Panels were Samsung with the exception of the 60EX500 which uses a Sharp Panel.
I actually have a Kuro, but prefer my SXRD. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Funny. I read that the Panels were Samsung with the exception of the 60EX500 which uses a Sharp Panel.
> I actually have a Kuro, but prefer my SXRD.
> Cheers,
> JJ


You are correct, the 55" is a Sammy, the 60" is Sharp.

The smaller panels can be Samsung or AUO.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Aside from form factor, it seems CCFL might well be better than LED Back Lighting. However, it appears CCFL is going to become more and more rare with the exception of super budget Panels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would say CCFL is better than "edge-lit" LED back lighting but not the "rear array" LED back lighting such as is used in the HX909 or newer HX929 series. Edge lit does not provide for as wide of a viewing angle or the color uniformity that a CCFL back lit display produces.

The EX500 is a great tv considering where it lands in the price/performance range compared to other Sony TVs and even competitors models.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just wish it was not a B-Stock with a 90 Day Warranty. And I agree about Rear Array being the best solution for LCD's. I am just not completely sold on Edge LED's.

Granted you get a thinner form factor with the Edge Backlighting, the EX500 seems pretty thin itself. As I have been using a Microdisplay, it is a major change. I just hope it looks as good as my A3000.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah but at least you will have a warranty again, and a TV that has been thru QC twice 

It will be a different picture than the A3000, much brighter but better is subjective...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Actually I have a Best Buy Extended Warranty on my A3000 that lasts until July 2012. If it had not been for Sony extending the Optical Block Warranty, Best Buy would have replaced the TV as the OB itself costs over 1000 Dollars and it has failed twice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well I got my 55EX500 today and all I can say is I understand why Sony used a Shipping Company as the Box is absolutely gigantic! The PQ is quite good and after it being delayed, I got Sony to extend the Warranty to 6 Months whereas the Refurbished units are normally 90 Days.

All I can say is for a free TV, I cannot complain. I do think my A3000 is nicer is some ways, but it is nice to switch things out and have a new toy. My A3000 looks amazing as Sony replaced the Optical Block 12-30-2010 and I replaced the Lamp at the same time. It was after Emailing Sony Listens discussing how I had 2 OB failures in 10 Months and felt like it was just a matter of time that it failed again and that there was a slight yellow tinge.

2 days after the Email was sent I got a call that got the ball rolling for getting a replacement. Just had to send in my Serial Number Sticker and wait for it to come. 

While I actually have a Best Buy Extended Warranty valid until July 2012 on the A3000, I am not sure what to do with my A3000. It would be pretty amazing to get 2 free Panels out of one SXRD RPTV....
Cheers,
JJ


----------

